# Wrap/Trim Band Color Suggestions



## cleetus78108 (Jun 5, 2007)

I haven't posted in a while since my first three. Lets just say this hobby has just about turned into a full time job. Anyway, I need some help from you seasoned vets. The extent of my creativity seems to have ended with the creation of this handle. I can't seem to come up with any color combos that will complement the dark handle, titanium colored blank and black guides. All Suggestions are welcome.

Thanks
LD


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Maybe a gray such as the Gudebrod #720 and spiraled with black. Make a few turns of black, put in gray for a couple of turns, then finish in gray. Or white with brown, white with black, and finally silver with black.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

x2 I agree with Ellis. My first thought was gray with black trim.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

i like that flounder, good job


----------



## cleetus78108 (Jun 5, 2007)

Since I'm still new to this, let me ask yall a simple question. How do you wrap gray, then black, then gray, then black and finish with gray? Do you cut a single piece of black and wrap over it until you need it, then hand wrap it, then continue wrapping over it with gray and so on?


----------



## Old River Rat (Dec 29, 2007)

Just a thought but you could do something that contrasts the dark handle also.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

I agree with the black and gray, but I'd wrap in black and trim with gray. But, just about any color combo would go with this setup. Dark blue and gray would look good. Dark red and gray....

Good Luck! and well done on the handle...

Doug


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Since you have some white accents in the grips, I'd use some NCP white as accents in the thread wraps. As Doug said, just about any color combo would go. Keep us posted on progress!
Jerry


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Let me see if I can answer your last question. I would place two spools of thread on my wrapper then start with gray, put in my black thread anchored with the gray. Then I would switch back with the gray wrapping over the black but not cutting any threads. The black would be hidden on the under side of the rod to be brought back into the wrap as needed. You can make several wraps over thread and it will not be bumpy. I make my transitions with the over wrap on the opposite side of the guide. I would then cut the black thread and wrap over the end of it on my final step where you are going to finish with gray. It is hard to explain without pictures and hope you can visualize what I am trying to say. Good luck.


----------



## cleetus78108 (Jun 5, 2007)

I threw this on to see what it would look like, so I know I got one side to redo to even the wraps up. I didn't realize after I started I was closer to the guide foot on the back side than the front when I started my wrap. I did learn patience tonight though. Camera kinda sux too. Guess I'll quit making excuses. Still not sure if I like it. Got lotsa cleanin up and practicing to do......


----------

